# ATQ rear coolant pipe?



## pfmbox (Aug 30, 2007)

I recently replaced the rear coolant pipe O rings, because of what appeared to be coolant burning off the exhaust behind cylinders 3 & 6. The problem is still there. I didn't pay much attention to the pipe, other than to clean the flanges and lands. Has anyone ever experienced hairline cracks in this pipe?


----------



## italianxmna89 (Sep 17, 2006)

are you sure its not the coolant expansion tank? mine crack all the time on the bottom and leak coolant. i think im on my 3rd expansion tank now..


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

it is common to see the head gaskets leak on 98-01 aha/atq engines.


----------



## kfzmeister (Apr 16, 2004)

pfmbox said:


> I recently replaced the rear coolant pipe O rings, because of what appeared to be coolant burning off the exhaust behind cylinders 3 & 6. The problem is still there. I didn't pay much attention to the pipe, other than to clean the flanges and lands. Has anyone ever experienced hairline cracks in this pipe?


 Best way to diagnose this is to pressurize the coolant system with testing equipment. Never heard that it's common for head gaskets to leak.


----------

